# Congratulations to Mattrud Again!



## mhlee (Jun 20, 2012)

http://eater.com/archives/2012/06/20/eater-young-guns-final-50-matthew-rudy-rudofker.php


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 20, 2012)

Big Gratz on the nod.:bonappetit:


----------



## echerub (Jun 20, 2012)

Woowoo! Congrats!


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats Matt, and thanks for the new knife!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 20, 2012)

Alright! Go Matt!

You sound like a great guy to work for.


----------



## markenki (Jun 20, 2012)

We are in the presence of greatness.

Congratulations!


----------



## JohnyChai (Jun 20, 2012)

Super Cool!


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 20, 2012)

Great Matt, sounds like you a dream to work with!


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cool! Congrats


----------



## obtuse (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 20, 2012)

This was already on my list to visit if I ever make it out there, even more so now. Congrats!

Stefan


----------



## add (Jun 20, 2012)

...very neat!


----------



## Pabloz (Jun 20, 2012)

Matt,

WHOA...CHEF status.... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Can't wait to see what happens with the "Young Guns" ranking. I expect you to be ranked #1!! Just think, we'll have to dress you up like CHIVATO and strap a couple of 6 pack sheaths on you just for shots and grins.

PZ


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool man, Great job Matt!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cool Matt! Congrats!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats, you should celebrate by buying a new sweet-ass knife. I don't think you have enough. 
Seriously though, congratulations. It's good to be rewarded for a job well done every now and again.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dude! 
A letter like that about you with David Chen's name on the bottom of if is cooler than 10 damascus Kramers.
Congrats and much respect.


----------



## markenki (Jun 20, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> Dude!
> A letter like that about you with David Chen's name on the bottom of if is cooler than 10 damascus Kramers.
> Congrats and much respect.


David Chang. Sorry, can't help myself.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 21, 2012)

markenki said:


> David Chang. Sorry, can't help myself.


haha yer Oh See Dee


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice job Matt!


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 21, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats and well done! Makes me wonder of the many times we've been down to your spot how often you might have had a direct influence on the food in front of us. Cool small world!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 21, 2012)

What an honor, congrats Matt!


----------



## mattrud (Jun 21, 2012)

Alright, first of all anyone that has worked for me knows I am a complete a**hole. Seriously though, thanks! I am honestly one of the last people to care about such things (yes it is cool never the less). In the end of the day I am just doing my job.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 21, 2012)

markenki said:


> David Chang. Sorry, can't help myself.



Android Auto complete fail...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 21, 2012)

I knew when I first met Matt that he was going places and would be someone. I had never seen the passion and drive in a young person so strong for anything like Matt had for his knives and for cooking. IMO he's only just getting started. 

Congrats Matt! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Miles (Jun 21, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic! Way to go, Matt!


----------



## mattrud (Jun 21, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> I knew when I first met Matt that he was going places and would be someone. I had never seen the passion and drive in a young person so strong for anything like Matt had for his knives and for cooking. IMO he's only just getting started.
> 
> Congrats Matt! :doublethumbsup:



Thanks Dave. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## K-Fed (Jun 21, 2012)

Pretty awesome!


----------



## mhlee (Jun 25, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

http://eater.com/archives/2012/06/25/annoucing-the-2012-eater-young-guns.php#more

He's also the youngest person on that list. Just awesome.


----------



## markenki (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations, mattrud!! Very impressive.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 25, 2012)

Sweet write David Chang gave you too. Congratz


----------



## don (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations, Matt. Ate at Ssam Bar two weeks ago, and it was damn impressive.


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 26, 2012)

That's cool, congrats on making the final list.


----------



## dragonlord (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats


----------

